# Juni - Magazin



## Thomas9904 (1. Juni 2003)

<B>Anglerboard - Partner (nicht nur) der Meeresangler</b>
<a href="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/anglerpraxis/aktuell.php?id=Juni2003_51_ab_mitteilung">Hier gehts rein</a>

<b>Zukunft der Kutterangelei, Teil 3</b>
Die Reaktionen auf unsere Fragen kommen immer noch, diesmal vom Verband 
der Hochseeangelschiff- und Bäderschiffseigner, die über die EGOH mit 
uns Kontakt suchten - und fanden!
<a href="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/anglerpraxis/aktuell.php?id=Juni2003_75_Zukunft_der_Kutterangelei_3">Hier gehts rein</a>

<b>Anglerboard - Ruten</b>
Entwickelt Eure eigenen Ruten. Unser Partner Angelcenter Potdsdam lässt
Ruten nach Euren Wünschen bauen. Eine wird natürlich verlost!
<a href="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/anglerpraxis/aktuell.php?id=juni2003_32_anglerboard_Rutenbau">Hier gehts rein</a>

<b>Pilkertest</b>
Kieler Blitz, Danmark, Spitzkopf: Pilker zum Testen!!!!
<a href="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/anglerpraxis/aktuell.php?id=juni2003_33_Pilkertest">Hier gehts rein</a>

<b>Sicherheitsvorschläge der DGzRS</b>
Passt auch zu dem Bericht von Laksos. Sicherheitsvorschläge vom neuen
AB - Partner: Deutsche Gesellschaft zur Rettung Schiffbrüchiger
<a href="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/anglerpraxis/aktuell.php?id=juni2003_dgzrs">Hier gehts rein</a>

<b>Nachtjäger</b>
Ein Erlebnis für sich: Nachts auf Meerforelle
<a href="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/anglerpraxis/aktuell.php?id=juni2003_nachtjaeger ">Hier gehts rein</a>

<b>Friedliche Nächte</b>
Auch unser Jungangler Veit geht nachts angeln, hier aber auf Friedfische
<a href="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/anglerpraxis/aktuell.php?id=juni2003_12_friedliche_naechte">Hier gehts rein</a>

<b>Bootsangeln, aber sicher</b>
Laksos ist nicht nur begeisterter Angler, er ist auch mit dem eigenen
Boot unterwegs, achtet dabei auch immer auf die Sicherheit
<a href="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/anglerpraxis/aktuell.php?id=juni2003_14_hochseeangeln_aber_sicher">Hier gehts rein</a>

<b>Bornholm 2003 - Teil 2</b>
Hier findet Ihr die Fortsetzung von Norberts Erlebnisbericht - wieder 
wird nicht mit Fotos gegeizt.
<a href="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/anglerpraxis/aktuell.php?id=juni2003_bornholm2">Hier gehts rein</a>

<b>Anglerinsel Fyn??</b>
Nicht nur Bornholm, auch Fünen ist eine Reise wert. Eindrücke von Ace
<a href="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/anglerpraxis/aktuell.php?id=juni2003_anglerinsel_fyn">Hier gehts rein</a>

<b>Nordsee - Mordsee</b>
Thomas9904 und der Seehund vor Helgoland. Rückblick auf eine denkwürdige Tour 
<a href="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/anglerpraxis/aktuell.php?id=juni2003_23_Nordsee">Hier gehts rein</a>

<b>Praxisreihe Echolot</b>
Reinhard Mucha von unserem Partner Think Big, die Lowrance Echolote
importieren, erklärt Technik und Umgang mit dem Echolot. 1.Teil 
<a href="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/anglerpraxis/aktuell.php?id=juni2003_31_Anglerboard_Echolotbericht_1">Hier gehts rein</a>

<b>2 Brandenburger zur WM</b>
 Bericht über die Ausscheidung zur WM
<a href="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/anglerpraxis/aktuell.php?id=juni2003_52_WM_Portugal_ACP">Hier gehts rein</a>

<b>IGA - Seiten</b>
Der Artikel der Interessengemeinschaft Angeln e.V.
<a href="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/anglerpraxis/aktuell.php?id=Juni2003_61_iga">Hier gehts rein</a>

<b>Blinker und die Tierschützer</b>
Der Blinker hat Argumente für Angler gegen Vorwürfe der Tierschützer 
geliefert. Wir haben Sie angeschaut und dazu dem Blinker, Greenpeace, 
WWF und Bund Fragen gestellt. Wundert es jemand, dass es die Schützer 
nicht mal nötig hatten, den Eingang der Mail zu bestätigen.
Von einer Antwort oder gar Diskussion ganz zu schweigen.
<a href="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/anglerpraxis/aktuell.php?id=Juni2003_62_blinker_tierschutz">Hier gehts rein</a>

<b>Petrus starke Truppe</b>
Claus Beeses Geschichten rund ums Angeln.
<a href="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/anglerpraxis/aktuell.php?id=Juni2003_73_Petrus41">Hier gehts rein</a>

<b>Fisch des Monats</b>
ist diesmal der Karpfen
<a href="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/anglerpraxis/aktuell.php?id=Juni2003_81_Karpfen">Hier gehts rein</a>

<b>Pressemeldungen und Firmenvorstellungen</b>
Wieder viele interessante Infos rund ums Angeln
<a href="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/anglerpraxis/aktuell.php?id=juni2003_101_Pressemeldungen">Hier gehts rein</a>

<b>Al`s Schmunzelecke</b>
Eine Erklärung zu Al`s "Funden" aus dem Netz erübrigt sich eigentlich, 
wieder einmal kalsse Links und prima Witze.
<a href="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/anglerpraxis/aktuell.php?id=juni2003_alberts_schmunzelecke">Hier gehts rein</a>

<b>Erste Postings</b>
Schon interessant, was alles "rauskommt", wenn man mal die ersten 
Postings (mehr oder weniger) bekannter Boardies im Anglerboard 
raussucht.
<a href="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/anglerpraxis/aktuell.php?id=juni2003_erstepostings">Hier gehts rein</a>

<b>Kleinanzeigen</b>
Wir bedanken uns bei unsren Partnern für die Unterstützung für das 
Anglerboard und möchten deswegen extra nochmal auf die Anzeigen unserer
 Partner hinweisen. Irgendwas braucht man immer, hier kann mans finden
<a href="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/anglerpraxis/aktuell.php?id=anzeigen">Hier gehts rein</a>


----------

